# What Other Forums do you post on ? ? ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

http://www.fordforums.com/
http://www.crownvic.us/forum/index.php
http://forums.officer.com/forums/
http://forums.realpolice.net/
http://www.stratusphere.net
http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php
http://www.thenoiseboard.com/
http://wcfords.com/ubb/index.php
http://policemodels.us/messageboard/index.php
http://forums.offtopic.com/
http://www.somethingleet.com/forum/
http://www.themusictank.com/forum/


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

http://batlounge.enterzone.net/
http://batboard.batlabs.com/
http://radio.the161.net/
http://www.fuckyou.com/index.php
http://sbgic1tpwsk.ravenriley.com/members/forum/

This is the only police forum I post the rest are radio BS is a couple of fun forums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

http://news.bostonherald.com/talkBack/index.php
http://www.perspectives.com/forums/


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't really go to that many...

Domelights.com

RealPolice.net

Medical Association of Billers


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Kate - I PM'd you at RP...I won't be touching that website with a 10foot pole anymore. I f'in hate them all. They can go die if you ask me.

I stick to this and policecertification.com

I used to use Realpolice.net but realized they're all a bunch of...nevermind.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Kate in CT,

I sent you a reply but not sure if you got it. If you have a few minutes and want to yap about it, there's a chat room over at Domelights, but you'd have to register. 

Kate in PA


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

www.911jobforums.com


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Firehouse.com

RIT forums

Trains.com

Danvers police union( public forum) <<< not a Danvers cop, just showing my support.

http://lists.cirr.com/cgi-bin/wilma/speeders

http://photos.nerail.org/
Not a forum but Im always posting pics.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/
If you can filter the bullshit, its a good forum.

http://www.getbig.com/
Good articles, decent forum......again if you can see through the BS.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

www.militaryphotos.net/forums/
http://forum.americasarmy.com/


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Irishpride";p="69310 said:


> www.911jobforums.com


Ya know I can't get on that forum...It's frustrating, all the sites that I could have discussions about CSP (don't get me wrong I do it here - but not too many people from CT here), and I can't get on any of them or I get kicked off....

I also use officer.com sometimes. Not too often though.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kttref";p="69325 said:


> Irishpride";p="69310 said:
> 
> 
> > www.911jobforums.com
> ...


Must be your puter Kate I just tried it and got right in.

http://www.911jobforums.com/


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

kttref";p="69325 said:


> It's frustrating, all the sites that I could have discussions about CSP (don't get me wrong I do it here - but not too many people from CT here), and I can't get on any of them or I get kicked off....
> 
> I also use officer.com sometimes. Not too often though.


Kate,

I'm registered at the following forums but don't go there anymore - who knows, maybe you can get some help with your questions there:

10-7.com

NTEA

Police One

Officer Resource

I'm also a member of Delpi forums and I'll take a look around and see what they have to offer in the LE community that may be of help to you.

Hugs to you girly,

kk


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

kwflatbed";p="69338 said:


> Must be your puter Kate I just tried it and got right in.
> 
> http://www.911jobforums.com/


Can you post messages? I can't. Oh well.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup registered and can post.


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

the only other one i look at is navcops.com


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

www.ibangedyourwife.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RealPolice.net &amp; Kate


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref";p="69325 said:


> Ya know I can't get on that forum...It's frustrating


We warned them about you :crazy:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha you all are why I like this site


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Just motorcycle sites:

advrider.com (Excellent site, even if you aren't into motorcycles you could enjoy the thousands of great pictures and stories in "Ride reports" and the off-topic discussion in "Jo Momma".)

klr650.net (Dedicated to the legendary Kawasaki KLR 650 motorcycle)

nedirtbikes.com (New England Dirt Bikes)


----------

